# A 'Hugbox' Forum.



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 24, 2009)

So I was sitting here, thinking about how some forums have an area for people going through a problem and wanting to make a post about it for advice, sharing stories, and finding even the smallest amount of support.

I sat here, thinking how it might be a good idea.

And then I remember what fandom uses this forum. 

No other community is more well known for their drama, butthurt, 'cruel' parents, and sad angsty little teenagers that feel like no one ever understands them. 


Though I do wonder what area of the forum people have been using when they need a hugbox more people can see them stand on then when they post on their FA journal. Something tells me Off Topic and Raves and Rants sees a lot of bawww.

... So I'm guessing Raves and Rants was the forum meant for possible dramastorm posts.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 24, 2009)

I just like the idea of calling it hugbox.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 24, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I just like the idea of calling it hugbox.



If it were to be made, I'd want it to be called Hugbox too. XD;;


----------



## Eevee (Feb 24, 2009)

wow furries whine a lot

what a clever and novel observation

thank you for bringing this to our attention; you will surely go down in history as the brilliant genius who thought to criticize furries, thereby successfully directing any criticism away from himslf


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 24, 2009)

Eevee said:


> wow furries whine a lot
> 
> what a clever and novel observation
> 
> thank you for bringing this to our attention; you will surely go down in history as the brilliant genius who thought to criticize furries, thereby successfully directing any criticism away from himslf



That was not my point.

Sincerely, I wanted a forum for people that needed a kind ear just to listen.

I'm sorry my wry sense of humor seems to lead away from the point. >.>


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 24, 2009)

Call it the Sandbox.

Or maybe the Litterbox.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2009)

I like this idea, but I also think it should be private until you sign up for the forum. We don't want outsiders knowing anything about our lives *eye twitch*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh my God.


This is such a bad idea.


----------



## heresydarling (Feb 24, 2009)

Didn't deviantart do this with the "Help with Life" subforum? It basically turned into Baww vs Trolls. Anyone with any real advice was either ignored or got into arguments with each other over minutiae. 

It might work out here, but the same scenario might occur :\


----------



## AlexInsane (Feb 24, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> Oh my God.
> 
> 
> This is such a bad idea.



Exactly.

You want to BAWW, do it on LiveJournal.

Where everybody knows your name....






*hums the themesong under his breath*


----------



## Rytes (Feb 24, 2009)

it's impossible to post serious stuff on here and expect a serious (or at least helpful) response, sorry it's just not allowed


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 24, 2009)

heresydarling said:


> Didn't deviantart do this with the "Help with Life" subforum? It basically turned into Baww vs Trolls. Anyone with any real advice was either ignored or got into arguments with each other over minutiae.
> 
> It might work out here, but the same scenario might occur :\



That's really what my thoughts were when I first thought of this. 

Yeah, maybe it would work.

Maybe it would be full of teenage angst.

Maybe trolls would have a field day.

... Good hopes go into it... but my cynicism tells me to not expect as many kind ears as point-and-laugh's.


----------



## heresydarling (Feb 24, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> That's really what my thoughts were when I first thought of this.
> 
> Yeah, maybe it would work.
> 
> ...



While it would be kinda fun to watch trolls make fun of furries, I can do that pretty much anywhere on the internets these days *sips ice tea*

THEN AGAIN there are some furry forums (such as Furrie Haven for example) where the "hugbox" idea has actually worked out, but this is mostly because of stringent anti-troll policing, which as far as I can tell isn't in evidence on FAF.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 24, 2009)

heresydarling said:


> While it would be kinda fun to watch trolls make fun of furries, I can do that pretty much anywhere on the internets these days *sips ice tea*
> 
> THEN AGAIN there are some furry forums (such as Furrie Haven for example) where the "hugbox" idea has actually worked out, but this is mostly because of stringent anti-troll policing, which as far as I can tell isn't in evidence on FAF.




Indeeeeeeeeeed~ >.>;;; 


That would probably be the only way it would work. If there were a strict no trolls/no flames policy here. But. Eh. I don't ever expect it to come. And I don't think there are enough mods to go around. >.> Hell, you'd need three to just this one, I feel. 

It would be like leaving a flock of sheep near a pack of jackals otherwise.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2009)

Rytes said:


> it's impossible to post serious stuff on here and expect a serious (or at least helpful) response, sorry it's just not allowed



If you want that fucking hugbox shit go to SomethingAwful and get some fucking goondolences from other weepy jerks, otherwise leave that shit in the real world and post something funny.

Because there is nothing on FAF that could possibly qualify as "interesting".

A thousand furries telling you that they sympathize with your loss does absolutely NOTHING for you.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 24, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> If you want that fucking hugbox shit go to SomethingAwful and get some fucking goondolences from other weepy jerks, otherwise leave that shit in the real world and post something funny.
> 
> Because there is nothing on FAF that could possibly qualify as "interesting".
> 
> ...



-i don't want it
-calm down
-wasn't directed towards you
-how can you get mad over shit like this? act your age


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 24, 2009)

Rytes said:


> -i don't want it
> -calm down
> -wasn't directed towards you
> -how can you get mad over shit like this? act your age



-I know
-I _am_ calm
-I also know that, you got caught in the crossfire
-I get mad over pie, nigga, stop trying to be my mom


----------



## Rytes (Feb 24, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> -I know
> -I _am_ calm
> -I also know that, you got caught in the crossfire
> -I get mad over pie, nigga, stop trying to be my mom



-Aight
-remember the pressure points "whoosah"
-next time, lean to the right and yell duck
-pssh, clean your room


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 24, 2009)

Too easily abused and trollable.

No.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 24, 2009)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> That was not my point.
> 
> Sincerely, I wanted a forum for people that needed a kind ear just to listen.
> 
> I'm sorry my wry sense of humor seems to lead away from the point. >.>


oh, okay.  my bad then.

but this is still probably a terrible idea.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Feb 24, 2009)

Eevee said:


> oh, okay.  my bad then.
> 
> but this is still probably a terrible idea.



Nah it's cool, I come off as an asshole a lot. You know this.

Yeah, you're probably right, along with everyone else that as said such. XD;;

It had good intentions~ o.o
But, alas, there are few that can resist free lulz sch as ragging on someone when they're already down.


----------



## Nylak (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd love it if this could actually _happen_...but it wouldn't work, because furries (at least most of the members on this forum) are assholes, and all the posters would just get flamed and/or made fun of.  And then I'd just have to yell at more people for being jerks.

Posting in a "hugbox" forum on this board would be like walking into an enclosure full of starving pit bulls while wearing necklaces of raw meat and expecting them to _not_ maul your face off.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 25, 2009)

Furries are already prone to living in their own little world and only allowing people into it who reinforce their delusions anyway. They do this through livejournal, IM, their FA/DA accounts and those who just want to detach themselves from the rest of the world _that bad_ have their own forums/IRC channels, where only the people _they_ want are allowed.

I can guarantee you that not even a separate forum with separate rules and vigorous monitoring/moderation would work if it were run by someone other than the person/small group that needed said "hugbox" because, as Nylak pointed out, people are "assholes" (definition of asshole being someone who'll tell you what they really think instead of what you want to hear).


----------



## ryonekochan (Feb 26, 2009)

SA's got an E/N board, and it's worked just fine so far.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 26, 2009)

ryonekochan said:


> SA's got an E/N board, and it's worked just fine so far.



Don't aspire to imitate goons, kid.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 26, 2009)

And there will be no moderation right, because it is a trap  ?


----------

